# Experienced Mini Vet needed in Tn



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2003)

Just got this email asking for help. If anyone lives in TN and knows of a great vet or farrier could you pls email the info to her?? Thank you!

Kay

By any chance can you refer me to a vet who specializes in leg and hoof

problems in miniatures. My vet found a mini in terrible trouble and is

trying to help her but he needs to talk to a vet who works with

miniatures more frequently than he does. Thanks for your help in

advance.

Sara Serritelli

CRITTER'S RETREAT

Home of the small ones - Nigerian Dwarfs - Mini Donkey & Horses - Llamas

- Animal Rescue & Rehab.

Cedar Hill, Tennessee 37032

Sara Serritelli [[email protected]]


----------



## Marty (Oct 26, 2003)

I would recommed a Dr. Marc Workman, Athens Tennessee

He does minis, although I dont believe it is a specialty, but he is very good and specializes in leg/stifle, hock problems.....I am sorry i don't have his number but he's listed in information....


----------



## virginia (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi Kay

Mark Workman 423 745-7436


----------

